# The music of the sun



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Pretty wild....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/7840201/Music-of-the-sun-recorded-by-scientists.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Watch out, Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana - here comes the sun!:googly:


----------

